

Ask HN: Need Questions to Ask the Copy Hacker on TechZing - jayro

We've scheduled an interview with Joanna Wiebe of Copy Hackers for this coming Tuesday and we'd like to get a dozen or so really good questions for her to answer on the air. If you're a startup and you'd like help with any of the following issues, then please email your question to podcast@techzinglive.com.<p><pre><code>    - Communicating your value propositions
    - Describing your features
    - Communicating reasons to buy 
    - Messaging "what we do"
    - Improving first impressions
    - Working on tone and feel
    - Communicating value
    - Cutting technical writing without losing info
    - Using testimonials effectively and writing FAQs
</code></pre>
Please include your name, the URL of your website, what your specific question is and as much information as you think she'll need to answer your specific question.
======
rhizome
Who?

~~~
tamersalama
If you're asking about Joanna Wiebe:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=bloggergirl>

<http://www.copyhackers.com/>

Edit: And [http://www.copyhackers.com/2011/10/18/how-1-hn-post-
compelle...](http://www.copyhackers.com/2011/10/18/how-1-hn-post-compelled-me-
to-leave-intuit-create-new-startup-for-startups/)

